# معمارالسراة يقول لكم........... لايفوتكم هذا المشروع البيئي العجيب....(صور)



## المعماري (16 أبريل 2005)

اترككم مع المشروع.... بتوثيق مصدره..

Home-grown: Behnisch, Behnisch & Partner Takes on the World 

Berlin: "Export" at the German Center for Architecture shows off home-grown talent exporting their architectural finesse around the world.

by ArchNewsNow 
March 15, 2005


If you’re in Berlin between now and May 1, it will be worth a visit to DAZ/Deutsche Architektur Zentrum (German Center for Architecture) to see “Export,” an exhibition of 50 projects by 15 German architectural firms whose works have been “exported” to Europe, Asia, North America, and Africa. 



Among of the firms in the show whose international profile – and portfolio – has seen rapid growth in the last few years (primarily by taking first prize in a number of high-profile competitions) is Behnisch, Behnisch & Partner. The Stuttgart- and Los Angeles-based firm is represented by seven projects that particularly demonstrate the architects’ attention to environmental issues and green building – as well as cutting-edge design.

Senscity Paradise Universe

Las Vegas, Nevada



The Senscity Paradise Universe combines elements of a typical theme park including a toy gallery, a theater, auditoria, and restaurants, with landscape and garden features, exhibition spaces, and a series of playgrounds.



The architects have designed an energy-efficient and enjoyable environment, rising like a green oasis form the Nevada desert. The “architectural landscape” is a central feature of the design, formed and modulated using “natural” barriers to separate and protect the park from its surroundings. A variety of spatial links – green areas, plazas, an artificial lake, and meandering paths – will make the complex easy to navigate.



The park’s signature will be iconic “desert flowers” – light-weight metal structures (similar to those used in the airplane industry) up to 120 feet high and 300 feet wide – that will protect the landscape (and visitors) from the desert sun. Evaporating water on the structures’ expansive “leaves” will cool the air; their enormous height will generate a down-draft airflow bringing cool air streams into the public spaces, creating a very comfortable environment. In addition, the “leaf” surfaces will be cooled down by cold air on the inside, adding radiant cooling. 



The leaves can also be used as energy collectors. Photovoltaic cells or solar collectors can transform radiation into electricity or heat. A vertical axis wind turbine in the center of a flower could transform wind into electricity. Transsolar Energietechnik of Stuttgart, Germany is the Energy Concept Consultant.



The project is currently in design development and could break ground as early as next year.








Senscity Paradise Universe, Las Vegas, by night





Senscity main concourse




Senscity auditorium




Senscity evaporation/cooling diagram

http://www.archnewsnow.com/features/Feature161.htm


----------



## احمد البدوي (10 مايو 2005)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشروع رائع اخي معمار السراة يستحق الوقوف  
اسميه الشجرة المعمارية
وهذا مايؤكد تدخل العمارة وعلاقتها الوثيقة بالبيئة 
تفكير جميل جدا ان نستغل افكار المعالجات البيئية ليس فقط في المباني ولكن في الاماكن العامة والمساحات الخضراء والمناطق الحارة 
اعتقد انها فكرة رائعة لتوفير الراحة الحرارية الملائمة للانسان في تلك الاماكن 
ولكن طبعا تلك الاشجار المعمارية لن تصل الى شبيهاتها من الاشجار الطبيعية من خلق الله تعالى بفوائدها المتعددة 

شكرااا معمار السراة على الموضوع الرائع جداااا  
بالتوفيق


----------



## إيـــوان (11 مايو 2005)

ســـــــــــــــــــــــــلام 
كيفك أخي معمار السراة.. والله زمان عنك وعن المنتدي..

بصراحة مشروع في منتهى الذكاء والجمال ..مشكور عليه
وجزاك الله خيرا...

إيوان


----------



## بنت النيل (12 مايو 2005)

مشروع جميل ومفيد جدا ونقدر نستفيد منه بيئيا وبشكرك جدا علية


----------



## بنت النيل (12 مايو 2005)

مشروع جميل ومفيد جدا ونقدر نستفيد منه بيئيا وبشكرك جدا علية 
ومشكور جدا اخ معمار


----------



## امال الحجاج (12 مايو 2005)

فعلا شكرا للخ المعماري على عرض هذا المشروع وياريت يستمر بالاهتمام بالمشاريع الصديقة للبيئة ويرفدنا بالجديد
وياريت يطبق الاهتمام بالراحة الحرارية في بلادنا التي اخذت اجواء المدينة والكتل الخرسانية تطغى على اللون الاخضر وايامنا تزداد حرارة .... فاذا استطعنا تحقيق هذا الفرق الواضح بدرجة الحرارة يمكن ان نحظى بالراحة ... وبالمناسبة سمعت عن خبر بان الامارات بدات تطبق نظام الحدائق السطحية في الابراج للتقليل من الكسب الحراري الناتج من الكتل الزجاجية الهائلة ( الغير مناسبة لبيئتنا ولكنها وجه من وجوه التطور الذي نمر به ) وهذه خطوة نحو الامام ايجابية انشالله


----------



## yassermehanna (15 مايو 2005)

*رائع*

رائع رائع أخي معمار السراة 
مشروع رائع وناقل أروع 
اشتقت كثيرا لمثل هذه المشاركات الرائعة 
وسأسعى لإضافة ما يماثلها من مشاريع مميزة ورائة
أشكرك جدا أخي معمار السراة وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## أبو أحمد الغزاوي (26 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شكراً على هالموضوع بس
ياريتك نزلته في موقع أجنبي.. فلماذا يطلب مني كقارئ عربي أن أكون أذكى من الألماني مثلاً فلو نقل هذا الموضوع لصفحاتهم لترجم. يا أخ معمار السراة لا أعتقد أن طرح الموضوع باللغة الإنجليزية دليل على تطور القارئ العربي


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (26 مايو 2006)

في الحقيقة المشكلة الكبرى التي يعاني منها مجال الطاقة المتجددة هو نقص المواد المعربة

أو حتى الانجازات العربية في هذا المجال

وهذه مشكلة صعبة لأن الترجمة تحتاج لوقت وجهد وتركيز

لذلك نحن أمام حلان يجب أن يسيرا في توازي

نشجع نقل المواد حتى لو باللغة الانجليزية وذلك لنبقى على اطلاع عليها وعلى انجازاتهم

وفي نفس الوقت نحاول أن نترجم قدر المستطاع وهذا يعتمد على مجهوداتكم

ليس من حقنا أن ننتقد نقل المواضيع بالانجليزية لكن يجب أن نكون ايجابيين وأن نعمل على الترجمة

ما أمكن

شكرا للجميع وأتمنى من الجميع بذل أقصى الجهد في توفير مادة عربية قوية وأرجوا من كل أصحاب اللغة الانجليزية القوية محاولة متابعة المواضيع الأجنبية وترجمتها

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## RBF (27 مايو 2006)

الموضوع رائع ، و يحرك خيال المعماريين الجدد في هذا المجال، شكراً للإضافة


----------



## basak (27 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك . بالتوفيق انشاء الله 
:13:


----------



## الفاطمة (27 مايو 2006)

:77: مشروع رائع جداً ... ليت المعماري العربي ينتهج ذلك الفكر البناء حتي نُرحم من الارتفاع 
المتزايد في درجات الحرارة.............وفقكم الله


----------



## عبدالله محمود (27 مايو 2006)

الاخ العزيز معمار السراه
موضوعك هائل جدا و ياريت الأخوة المعمارين يضعوا هذا الموضوع وضع اهتمام ويتم دراسته جيدا و الهمه فى تنفيذ مثل هذه المشاريع

عبدالله محمود


----------



## المهندسة قلوب (27 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الصراحة مشروع رائع جدا 
بالاضافة الى الشكل الهندسي الاكثر من رائع فهو مفيد في خدمة البيئة 
نشكر جهودك الفعالة وننتظر المزيد من افكارك الراااااااااااااااااااائعة 








اختك 
م. قلوب


----------



## dash 8 (27 مايو 2006)

اكثرمن رائع ممتاز جدا يعطيك الف عافيه ويارب يدركون الوضع وللمعلوميه كان فيه اجتماع بالمنطقه الشرقيه حضره كثير من كبار الطاقه للبحث من حد الكربون


----------



## mohamed aseer (27 مايو 2006)

حقيقى موضوع رائع


----------



## Rani A. A. EL. (28 مايو 2006)

than u for sending me this ,really it is fantastic and I hope we develope our self as arabian countries to safe such energy


----------



## أبوموسى (29 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الشكر الجزيل لك معمار السراة على هذا العمل الرائع .


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (29 مايو 2006)

اين المشروع

المشروع صفحة 1 أخي الكريم


----------



## الملك2020 (29 مايو 2006)

مشروع جميل جدا والاجمل هو التمويل


----------



## a_colorgroup (30 مايو 2006)

الله يسلم يديك على هـ الجهد


----------



## سرسور1 (31 مايو 2006)

المشروع اقل حاجة تتقال عليه انه مبهر انا اول ما شفته فضلت اركز فيه علشان افهمه
المشروع حلو موووووووووووووووووووووووووووت
شكرا


----------



## المعماري (6 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

اشكر جميع الأخوة على قراءة الموضوع....


قال الأخ ابو أحمد الغزاوي :


> يا أخ معمار السراة لا أعتقد أن طرح الموضوع باللغة الإنجليزية دليل على تطور القارئ العربي



عفوا أخي لم أكتب الموضوع بنفسي......
بل هو منقول من مصدرة...
فأرجو منك التأني بمطالعة المواضيع قبل الرد...وشكرا لك لحسن النية....
فليس لدي الوقت للترجمة.... وكما تعرف نحن المعماريين 99% من مصادرنا في التعلم والتطوير باللغة الانجليزية ( مع الأسف)... ولكن لابأس ولايأس... فالحكمة ضالة المؤمن.....


----------



## المعماري (6 يونيو 2006)

http://caad.arch.ethz.ch/projects/hello_world/ellipsis/yeang/text.html


----------



## احمد قوجاق (8 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------

